# styx and perdido



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone familiar with styx and perdido river?? i just moved to seminole landing and am on styx river from what im told. browns landing is right down the street from me. i use the seminole boat ramp. just wondering if anyone knows where i can get some maps of the area


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to seminole. I may have a map ,I will look for it sometime this week. I Live down river from you , off of lost river rd. Let me know if you have any questions about the river


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

if you are at seminole landing and you are looking at the river,then look hard left up in that pocket,and that is the old Brown's landing.It is no longer open to the public.Mr.Pete Peterson now owns it,and may let a few friends use the old landing


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i live at the corner of lost river rd so your right up the street maybe i can get up with ya and get a map or we can make a fishin trip


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Browns landing*

Is Brown's landing the same as Ruby's landing? I live off Sauflley Field Rd and I'm looking for a place to put in. I just traded my bay boat for a bass boat and I'm researching where to fish/put in/get bait (minows) and so forth.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

id put in here at the seminole boat ramp by my house. its off of browns landing road by the old firehouse i sent you a pm


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't find any of my old maps,but I haven"t given up yet ! If you want to go fishing ,just let me know. send a pm


----------

